# heater



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

well i just got my email today from big als about the stealth recall  i was just checking out other heaters online from them and was wondering if anyone that uses Jager Tru Temp Submersible has anything to say about them?


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

I've heard that the new ones that are made by Eheim are not as good as the older Jager ones.

The price is decent and it offers a 3 year warranty (i think) but I find that it is too long for certain tanks.


----------

